# Saudi arrests 19 in connection with Saudi bombings: 12 Pakistanis and 7 Saudis



## Surenas

*12 of 19 people arrested over Monday's three bomb attacks in Saudi Arabia are Pakistani, says interior ministry*

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middl...ng&ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=news_central


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751154510840598528

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jf Thunder

great, we have another country on the list to "Lets Blame Pakistan for all our ills"
after sometime they will be blaming the ISI for the attacks as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Good that Saudis have busted the terrorists ring. An example should be made out of them.

BTW here is the link of AlArabiya.

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...tackers-behind-bombings-in-Madinah-Qatif.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Genie

Jf Thunder said:


> great, we have another country on the list to "Lets Blame Pakistan for all our ills"
> after sometime they will be blaming the ISI for the attacks as well



Saudi is not just another country for Pakistan. They have, like the USA, been great aid givers that have pulled Pakistan again and again from the brink of default and bankruptcy. Not to mention the Pakistani military commitment to protect and serve the Saudis.

I don't know where you see any Saudi blaming the ISI. ISI simply does not have the guts to mess with the Saudis as they know that is one thing that will get their tails and heads chopped off.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Laozi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751158303577825280

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

repercussions of not joining the Yemen campaign ?


----------



## Laozi

Jf Thunder said:


> great, we have another country on the list to "Lets Blame Pakistan for all our ills"
> after sometime they will be blaming the ISI for the attacks as well


While you are 

Think about the fate of money that is flowing in from Saudi Arabia into Pakistan

ALSO Spare a thought about your Civil rulers who are saved by Saudi Kingdom whenever they are pushed out of country


----------



## Devil Soul

i would like to stand-up & salute BBC for making an headline of Pakistanis..... completely ignoring the fact that 7 locals were all arrested, but why name them.... lets put Pakistan in the headlines to make it more spicy ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Laozi said:


> While you are
> 
> Think about the fate of money that is flowing in from Saudi Arabia into Pakistan
> 
> ALSO Spare a thought about your rulers who are saved by Saudi Kingdom whenever they are pushed out of country



Is there any wonder that Pakistan's establishment "assured" KSA of their commitment towards KSA's security ? Pakistani establishment already is worried about the repercussions. Billion dollar gifts, cheap oil, $15 Billion/year remittances, too many things at stake..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New World

It was planned by a notorious agency to isolate Pakistan and to weak her economy by decreasing the remittances from GCC countries..


----------



## Jf Thunder

Tiger Genie said:


> Saudi is not just another country for Pakistan. They have, like the USA, been great aid givers that have pulled Pakistan again and again from the brink of default and bankruptcy. Not to mention the Pakistani military commitment to protect and serve the Saudis.
> 
> I don't know where you see any Saudi blaming the ISI. *ISI simply does not have the guts to mess with the Saudis as they know that is one thing that will get their tails and heads chopped off.[*/QUOTE]
> oh wow, the Saudis couldn't stop their favorite Yemeni govt for falling down, their self created ISIS couldn't bring Asad down, UAE ran out of Yemen crying, and you say the ISI will have their heads and tails chopped off?
> im sorry but never underestimate the enemy.





Laozi said:


> While you are
> 
> Think about the fate of money that is flowing in from Saudi Arabia into Pakistan
> 
> ALSO Spare a thought about your Civil rulers who are saved by Saudi Kingdom whenever they are pushed out of country


Saudis will get fat and explode themselves.


----------



## Nilgiri

Devil Soul said:


> i would like to stand-up & salute BBC for making an headline of Pakistanis..... completely ignoring the fact that 7 locals were all arrested, but why name them.... lets put Pakistan in the headlines to make it more spicy ...



Well they gave cover to the Pakistani roterham child rape gangs in Britain as "Asian".

They are only balancing it out now here. These are after all Pakistani nationals right?



Jf Thunder said:


> great, we have another country on the list to "Lets Blame Pakistan for all our ills"
> after sometime they will be blaming the ISI for the attacks as well



One by one, the list of countries grows......yet Pakistan will largely continue to live in self-denial it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

Nilgiri said:


> One by one, the list of countries grows......yet Pakistan will largely continue to live in self-denial it seems.


goes to your credit, your Foreign Policy is a success while ours is going down the drain, sad


----------



## Salza

They probably arrested family and friends of that suicide bomber which makes most of the 12 count. In few weeks time, they all will be deported and thats it.


----------



## Nilgiri

Jf Thunder said:


> goes to your credit, your Foreign Policy is a success while ours is going down the drain, sad



There is that element to it true....but other significant ones too that Pakistan should not ignore.

If the world increasingly says you are A, but you are the only ones saying you are B....maybe you should introspect?

Indian foreign policy is not all that pervasive to that extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamilnadu

there is something wrong with the way Pakistanies think,something fundamental has to change otherwise who is left china ? For how long.


----------



## Solomon2

New World said:


> It was planned by a notorious agency to isolate Pakistan and to weak her economy by decreasing the remittances from GCC countries..


I think a more logical explanation, first bandied about last year, is that ISIS believes Pakistanis, Indians, etc. are less trustworthy and/or inferior to Arabs, and thus employs them for suicide missions: link


----------



## Hamoon

Surenas said:


> *12 of 19 people arrested over Monday's three bomb attacks in Saudi Arabia are Pakistani, says interior ministry*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751154510840598528


Send them to hell since many Afghans working in KSA and other M.E on Pakistani passports.


----------



## Jf Thunder

Nilgiri said:


> There is that element to it true....but other significant ones too that Pakistan should not ignore.
> 
> If the world increasingly says you are A, but you are the only ones saying you are B....maybe you should introspect?
> 
> Indian foreign policy is not all that pervasive to that extent.


atleast you have a Foreign Minister..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -xXx-

Solomon2 said:


> I think a more logical explanation, first bandied about last year, is that ISIS believes Pakistanis, Indians, etc. are less trustworthy and/or inferior to Arabs, and thus employs them for suicide missions: link



Less trust worthy should never be deployed for suicide missions.


----------



## Kraitcorp

Saudi Arabia has arrested 12 Pakistanis and seven Saudis in connection with the suicide bombing on the prophet's mosque in the city of Medina and other attacks in Jeddah and Qatif. Suicide bombing hits holy Saudi city of Medina Saudi Arabia said a suicide bomber who attacked the prophet's mosque in the city of Medina on Monday was a 26-year-old Saudi citizen with a history of drug abuse.

Naer Muslim Hamad crossed a parking lot next to the mosque and detonated an explosive belt, killing four soldiers, the state news agency SPA quoted an interior ministry spokesman as saying.

The statement also named three individuals it said carried out attacks on Monday in Qatif. It said none of them had obtained Saudi IDs. 

Saudi Arabia's King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud has vowed that his government will "strike with an iron fist".

"The kingdom is fully determined to strike with an iron fist all those who aim at the minds or ideas of our dear young people," Salman said on Tuesday, in an address to the nation for the Islamic feast of Eid al-Fitr.

The Medina attack, 24 hours before the end of the fasting month of Ramadan, drew condemnation from Muslim leaders worldwide.

A bombing near the US consulate in Jeddah on the same day killed only the attacker, and no casualties other than the bomber have been reported in Qatif.

The Saudi interior ministry identified the Jeddah attacker as Abdullah Waqar Khan, a Pakistani national in his early 30s. In a tweet, the ministry said that Khan, a driver, had moved to Jeddah 12 years ago to live with his wife and her parents.

Pakistan said on Tuesday that it was going to investigate whether the suicide bomber in Jeddah was one of its nationals.

Many observers suspect the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, also known as ISIS) of being behind the bombings.

The armed group, which controls areas of eastern Syria and northern Iraq, has frequently denounced the Saudi monarchy and has claimed previous attacks on Shia mosques in Qatif and elsewhere in the kingdom.

The group has claimed responsibility for Sunday's car bomb attack on a shopping street in the Iraqi capital Baghdad in which more than 200 people were killed.

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/...onnection-saudi-bombings-160707214101387.html


----------



## Aali Shafi

There may be tons of sleeping cells of terrorist in Saudia which has to be unearth soon to root out the terrorisim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neem456

There should e zero tolerance towards terrorists and other sleepr cells, no matter from which country they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sankpal

Image copyrightEPA
Image captionFour security officers were killed in a suicide bomb in Medina

Saudi officials say 12 out of 19 people arrested over Monday's three bomb attacks in the country are Pakistani.

An interior ministry spokesman also named a suicide bomber who killed four security officers near a mosque in the sacred city of Medina as Naer Muslim Hamad, a 26-year-old Saudi man.

The ministry said he had a history of drug abuse.

Three people who allegedly carried out attacks in Qatif were also named. Their nationalities are not clear.

Their names were given as Abdulrahman al-Omar (23), Ibrahim al-Omar (20) and Abdulkarim al-Husni (20). The ministry said none of them had Saudi IDs.

The attacks in Qatif took place on the same day and were also suicide bombings.

A man died in Jeddah on Monday when attempting to detonate a bomb.

No group has claimed responsibility for the attacks yet but they are suspected to have been the work of people with allegiances to so-called Islamic State.

The group has targeted Saudi security personnel before. Some online observerspointed out that the guards had been protecting the Sunni-ruled country's Shia, who IS considers irredeemable apostates subject to punishment by death, and facilitating their access to the sacred cities Medina and Mecca.

The attacks happened at the end of the holy month of Ramadan, shocking many moderate Muslims. But after an IS spokesman called for "a month of calamity for unbelievers" there have been multiple attacks carried out by IS sympathisers across the world during Ramadan this year.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-36742087

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder

RIYADH: Nineteen people, including 12 Pakistani nationals, have been arrested in Saudi Arabia following suicide attacks on Monday, including one near Islam’s second-holiest site in the city of Madina, the kingdom’s Interior Ministry said on Thursday.

Seven people are believed to have been killed and two wounded in three separate attacks — in Madina, at a Shia mosque in Qatif, and in western Jeddah, the economic capital, not far from the US consulate.

*Jeddah suicide bomber was Pakistani: Saudi interior ministry*

A 26-year-old Saudi man, Naer Moslem Hammad al-Balawi, who had a “history of drug use” had been identified as the perpetrator of the Madina attack, the ministry said in a statement published by the official SPA news agency.

The Qatif attack, it added, was carried out by three “terrorists,” including one man named as Abderrahman Saleh Mohammed al-Amr, 23, who it said was known to the security services for taking part in protests.

The Jeddah attacker was a Pakistani man identified as Abdullah Qalzar Khan, a driver who had been living in the city for 12 years, the ministry said earlier.

Four people were killed in the Madina explosion near the Prophet (PBUH)’s Mosque, which came as Muslims prepared for this week’s Eid al-Fitr festival marking the end of the holy fasting month of Ramazan.

*Four security officials killed in suicide blast outside Masjid Nabawi*

The body parts of three people were found after another suicide bombing in the Shia-populated Gulf city of Qatif, the ministry said earlier.

Two police officers were wounded in the Jeddah attack.

The US embassy in Riyadh reported no casualties among consulate staff during the attack, which coincided with the US July 4 Independence Day holiday.

Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Nayef, the interior minister, said while visiting the wounded policemen in Jeddah that the attacks would “only increase our solidarity and make us stronger.”

No group has claimed responsibility for Monday’s attacks so far.

However, a series of bombings and shootings claimed by the Islamic State group (IS) in Saudi Arabia since late 2014 has targeted minority Shias as well as the security forces, killing dozens.

*Pakistan renews security pledge to Saudi Arabia*

Most attacks have taken place in Eastern Province, home to the majority of the country’s Shias.

IS group leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi has called for attacks against Saudi Arabia, which is taking part in the US-led coalition bombing the militants in Syria and Iraq.

The group also considers Shias to be heretics.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1137583/12-pakistanis-arrested-following-saudi-arabia-suicide-attacks/


----------



## GR!FF!N

*Saudis arrest 12 Pakistanis over bombs*

Saudi officials say 12 out of 19 people arrested over Monday's three bomb attacks in the country are Pakistani.

An interior ministry spokesman also named a suicide bomber who killed four security officers near a mosque in the sacred city of Medina as Naer Muslim Hamad, a 26-year-old Saudi man.

The ministry said he had a history of drug abuse.

Three people who allegedly carried out attacks in Qatif were also named. Their nationalities are not clear.

Their names were given as Abdulrahman al-Omar (23), Ibrahim al-Omar (20) and Abdulkarim al-Husni (20). The ministry said none of them had Saudi IDs.

The attacks in Qatif took place on the same day and were also suicide bombings.

A man died in Jeddah on Monday when attempting to detonate a bomb.

No group has claimed responsibility for the attacks yet but they are suspected to have been the work of people with allegiances to so-called Islamic State.

The group has targeted Saudi security personnel before. Some online observers pointed out that the guards had been protecting the Sunni-ruled country's Shia, who IS considers irredeemable apostates subject to punishment by death, and facilitating their access to the sacred cities Medina and Mecca.

The attacks happened at the end of the holy month of Ramadan, shocking many moderate Muslims. But after an IS spokesman called for "a month of calamity for unbelievers" there have been multiple attacks carried out by IS sympathisers across the world during Ramadan this year.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-36742087

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

it will tarnish pak's image in the muslim world and will give a good chance to modi to further deepen relations with the kingdom. economically it will hurt pak but in the longer run it is better for pak to stay poles apart from saudia. what saudia has done for pak? they have been funding the terrorism inside pak for over 3 decades now. saudia and iran are playing the most significant role in increasing the sectarian rift in the muslim world. saudia has damaged islam for the past 250 years in the name of holy sites. they have tried their best to drag pak into the their evil sectarian and oil wars in the ME. they even sent the imam Kaaba to pak when they failed to twist pak into the war diplomatically so they went for religious blackmailing which they have been doing for the past many decades in pak. there is a huge difference in defending the hoy sites and the evil saudi kingdom . pak must realize this.


----------



## Indika

jha said:


> Is there any wonder that Pakistan's establishment "assured" KSA of their commitment towards KSA's security ? Pakistani establishment already is worried about the repercussions. Billion dollar gifts, cheap oil, $15 Billion/year remittances, too many things at stake..


Guess what, if you observe all the countries who have aided pakistan have been at the receiving end.
US , now SA guess who's next ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Johny D

this is a serious blow to Pakistan's already tarnished image globally...extremism in any form is dangerous and Pakistan since its inception has nurtured its people such a way that extremism has got embedded in every Pakistanis...they started it in the name of religion first to seek independent country...then added Kashmir to it and now it has crossed all the borders and domains!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

This is not surprising. Whenever there is Islamic terrorism, there is a good chance that it will be linked to the epicenter.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

eyeswideshut said:


> Guess what, if you observe all the countries who have aided pakistan have been at the receiving end.
> US , now SA guess who's next ?



Guess the height of Himalayas and Depth of Ocean will also not stop tentacles from spreading to Iron brother. Few noises have started coming up regarding the (mis)treatment meted out to Muslims in that country, but they have been successfully suppressed as of now. Iron-brother should keep a keen eye on this biggest export of her "only ally".



JD_In said:


> this is a serious blow to Pakistan's already tarnished image globally...extremism in any form is dangerous and Pakistan since its inception has nurtured its people such a way that extremism has got embedded in every Pakistanis...they started it in the name of religion first to seek independent country...then added Kashmir to it and now it has crossed all the borders and domains!



I think its more of a confirmation than a blow. Now even Islamic countries will be suspicious of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genghis khan1

So 4 out of 5 attackers were Saudi or Arab, but they start arresting Pakistanis. Bravo.


----------



## GR!FF!N

Already posted.Kindly merge this thread with existing one..

@Oscar @WebMaster


----------



## jermankill

they arrested in drug smuggling case but showing as terrorist facilitator to and media crate to much hype

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

This is a serious charge. Pakistanis who work in KSA or those want to work in KSA will suffer the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Mamba1

Devil Soul said:


> i would like to stand-up & salute BBC for making an headline of Pakistanis..... completely ignoring the fact that 7 locals were all arrested, but why name them.... lets put Pakistan in the headlines to make it more spicy ...



See my friend, if in Saudi bomb blast, a Saudi nation is involved or if in India blast an Indian national is involved that does merit for a headline. But if a Pakistani soul is involved in bombing in Saudi/India/Bangladesh surely demands a headline. Similarly if an Indian is caught while bombing in Pakistan or some other country demands public attention through a headline news.

Its all about news value. Nobody is after Pakistan specifically


----------



## iPhone

Doesn't have anything to do with Pakistan or Pakistani government, much to the dismay of gleeful indian trolls.

These guys are self radicalized and lately have been nationals of many European countries, African and middle eastern nations. 

It's good stuff the Saudi authorties rounded the terrorists up but this has no connection to Pakistan and won't effect Pakistan-Saudi relations.


----------

